# leaving the country owing 35k .what will happen



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

hi all , ive decided im going to leave the country for a few years my debts are out of control and ive since lost my job again due to the downturn, I know its not a good idea abd moraly its wrong , im looking for advice on what will  happen when the ban ks cant sumons me to court , will they get a judgement anyway , and will some banks take you to court for 2500; 3 grand ... i would apreciate some genuine legal knowledge ..thanks


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

hi realy could do with some advice on what will happen if they cant sumonse me ...tanx


----------



## dave2k (15 Apr 2009)

You might want to have a read of the replies you got when you were thinking of doing a runner back in 2007:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=70182

I don't mean to sound cruel but have you learned a thing since then? I understand you have a problem but do you really need advice if you're not going to take it?


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

ya and since then i havnt gambled and i was paying everything albeit minimal , now i cant even do that and there hounding me, so i havr tried to sort out my situation and was doing well until this ..thanks but i was looking on legal advice not a lecture


----------



## ClaireM (15 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> ya and since then i havnt gambled and i was paying everything albeit minimal , now i cant even do that and there hounding me, so i havr tried to sort out my situation and was doing well until this ..thanks but i was looking on legal advice not a lecture


 
You want legal advise on how to break the law?


----------



## enoxy (15 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> im looking for advice on what will happen when the ban ks cant sumons me to court , will they get a judgement anyway ,


 
They will pursue for every last cent plus interest plus legal costs. Enjoy your time away, it'll be interesting for you when you return here! Do you expect to get away scot free after running up debts - how naive some people are...


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

hmm it seems that it is possible and if a sumons cant be issued it is possible , and with the statue of limitations i wouldnt have to leave for that long , so i will enjoy my time away , and for the other reply im not breaking the law , its a civil matter ,which to be honest the way the banks have behaved in the last ten years I dont feel that bad about doing it , i have payed tax for 12 years here so technicly ive been paying for the goverment to prop up the banks , for them to pursue me and try and imprison me , no thanks .... they can persue me for every penny but they wont get it , due to the fact that ill be gone in 3 weeks


----------



## Marietta (15 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> hi all , ive decided im going to leave the country for a few years my debts are out of control and ive since lost my job again due to the downturn, I know its not a good idea abd moraly its wrong , im looking for advice on what will happen when the ban ks cant sumons me to court , will they get a judgement anyway , and will some banks take you to court for 2500; 3 grand ... i would apreciate some genuine legal knowledge ..thanks


 

Where are you thinking of going and are you sure you will get a job abroad in these tough economic times??  You would be silly to walk away from your debts, get in contact with mabs they will assist you to try and come to some arrangements with your creditors.
PS. Are you 35K, 2500; or 3 grand in debt????


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

for one its a civil not a legal matter so technicly im not breaking the law, and secondly i have found out that if they cant dekiver the sumons they cant issue a judgement , so they can pursue me but they wont get another penny , and finaly i will enjoy my time away , going to asia then oz, lookingforward to it thanks


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

no i have alot of different debts between 2500 and 18,000... just wondering if they would bother taking you to court for 2500 , i have a job sorted in oz so its not too bad


----------



## Marietta (15 Apr 2009)

I can't answer your question as I am not a solicitor but I think it is a matter for your own conscience whether to pay back what you owe or not. Sometimes one can get so overwhelmed with panic that it is easier to run away but often that decision can come back to haunt us.

Good luck on your travels, great you have a job lined up, you are very lucky in that respect, I sincerely hope that in a few months time you will be in a position to send money home to pay off those debts.


----------



## owesafortune (15 Apr 2009)

thank you , if i am i will , but to be honest i dont feel as bad as the bankers and hedge fund managers and sub prime lenders that took millions of peoples money and left them homeless and jobless which is where i am at the moment ....


----------



## samanthajane (16 Apr 2009)

Are you planning on never coming home to ireland? Or the EU for that fact. 

And you are wrong, even if they cant issue you a summons they can still register the debt against you. Which means if you do ever return to the country to aviod them you would have to never work ( apart from cash in hand ) never get a mobile phone in your name or a utility bill. You would never be able to get married, you wont be able to claim a single cent in any benefit payments including child benefit if your name is on the birth cert....... do i need to carry on. You probably wouldn't be able to fart on irish ground without them finding you!!!!

If you are planning on staying in oz for the rest of your life then yes you probably would get away with it, but is it worth it to never have the option to come home. 

I'm not going to give out to you about the rights and wrongs of this, it is your choice what you decide to do, and using the banks as an excuse is your way of saying you dont feel bad about things. 

If you cannot afford to pay these loans then why dont you declare yourself bankrupt?? That way all the loans will be written off and in 6 years you are free to start again. If you just up and leave and do nothing about it you will still have interest added and legal fees. 

Now i dont know all the facts of the case but a few years ago a guy that i knew through a friend of a friend legged it abroad after owning a lot of money ( i dont know the exact amount ) He came home for a funeral, he wasn't in the country for more than 2 hours before he was arrested ( had something to do with fraud, so a bit different ) but it just goes to show if they want to find you they will. It will depend on the bank it's self how far they are willing to go to get their money back. I would of thought they would try harder for 18k than what they would for 2.5k 

Stop seeing yourself as hard done by, your not the only one in this situation. It's a crap situation to be in yes, but it's happened nothing you can do to change it now. Really think about the future and what this could mean. Going way will stop it for a while but it will all be here if/when you return.


----------



## Setanta12 (16 Apr 2009)

Blaming the bankers - now there's a cop-out ! Reprehensible poster.

As reagrds it not being technically a legal matter only a civil matter - I'm very very sure you're wrong on this. Civil matters are legal matters - only the sanction is lesser. You can expect any family you may have lived with over the past number of years to be visited by debt-collectors.


----------



## ney001 (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> thank you , if i am i will , but to be honest i dont feel as bad as the bankers and hedge fund managers and sub prime lenders that took millions of peoples money and left them homeless and jobless which is where i am at the moment ....



How convenient for you to blame the banks and not yourself, even though you say you have a lot of different debts and from you previous thread they are a result of gambling!!!  - How is your gambling problem the banks fault!. I got news for you, you left yourself homeless and jobless, not the banks.  At some point you will have to come back and sort out your problems, you are just prolonging the agony, what you will now have on your credit record is a lot of debt and no record of it ever being satisfied so what is your plan when you return to Ireland?.  I have just had friends return from Oz after a tough year over there - the job situation isn't great long term & they couldn't wait to get home.  The grass isn't always greener & at some point in the future, perhaps when the economy picks up here you may want to settle down, raise family do all of that stuff and you won't get a penny to do so, at least I really hope you won't get a penny.  I know you're looking for legal advice on how to get out of your debt but I gotta tell you - I think what you're doing is disgraceful, you got yourself into a situation & are taking the cowardly way out - I sincerely hope that at some point this comes back to you!   What an A** hole!


----------



## Caveat (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> thank you , if i am i will , but to be honest i dont feel as bad as the bankers and hedge fund managers and sub prime lenders that took millions of peoples money and left them homeless and jobless which is where i am at the moment ....


 
Ridiculous, immature and illogical attitude.

I think I'll rob a bank since other people do it. 

I bet this will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Locke (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> thank you , if i am i will , but to be honest i dont feel as bad as the bankers and hedge fund managers and sub prime lenders that took millions of peoples money and left them homeless and jobless which is where i am at the moment ....


 
They didn't force you to bet. And blaming them is just showing either immaturity or reluctance to face up the problems you have and have found yourself in.


----------



## David_Dublin (16 Apr 2009)

Grasses aways greener? Not so sure, check this out: [broken link removed]


----------



## runner (16 Apr 2009)

What a great idea!
Maybe the goverment should ask all residents to  leave the country for a couple of years and when they come back our national debt will be forgotten.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I bet this will come back to haunt you.


 
I hope so! I thought you needed money in your bank to go to Australia?

Oh, and I hope you bring all your family with you too, cos they'll probably come looking for them too.


----------



## frank2009 (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> hi all , ive decided im going to leave the country for a few years my debts are out of control and ive since lost my job again due to the downturn, I know its not a good idea abd moraly its wrong , im looking for advice on what will happen when the ban ks cant sumons me to court , will they get a judgement anyway , and will some banks take you to court for 2500; 3 grand ... i would apreciate some genuine legal knowledge ..thanks


 
hi owesafortune, this is my first reply/post on here so please excuse any typo errors.
Sorry to hear about your misfortune with your debts. ive been in a somewhat similer position. A few years ago i became ill,unable to work and thus found it impossible to service my quite considerable unsecured debts to the level of repayment my creditors expected and to which i had signed up to and agreed to.
 I worried,panic set in,at the time i wished i could do a runner,stuck my head in the sand for a time and when the barrage of  phone calls and letters started i really contemplated suicide. They just wouldnt listen to reason.
To cut a long story short, i eventually sought help from mabs,they contacted creditors,explained the situation and came to a reduced payment plan with agreeable creditors.
But there is a flipside,the banks/finance houses that i owed the most to were the most agreeable to the reduced payments,it was the ones with the least amounts outstanding ie-3000euro and under that sought and obtained judgment and went for installment orders.
so in answer to your question,yes by god they will pursue, from my experience of
the antiquated system anyway.THEY CANT TAKE BLOOD FROM A STONE, BUT THEY WILL TRY.


----------



## Sconhome (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> for one its a civil not a legal matter so technicly im not breaking the law, and secondly i have found out that if they cant dekiver the sumons they cant issue a judgement , so they can pursue me but they wont get another penny , and finaly i will enjoy my time away , going to asia then oz, lookingforward to it thanks



This has to be a wind up.
If you signed credit agreements with MBNA, credit union whatever and also entered a payment reschedule through MABS this is a legal matter, you made a commitment.
Judgement in default is a term used when a respondent ignores registered post or disappears. Your family, friend whatever will be hounded by the agents collecting the dents you are trying to run from.
Your PPS number will be on your credit record. If you work in another country you will have to give this information with your passport etc when registering with immigration unless you plan to work illegally abroad.
If you ignore the court instructions it is a matter for the Garda, try running with a warrant on you for contempt.
Grow up, face the music, if you have no money tell that to the judge. If you have no assets you have nothing to fear with judgements ither than a bad credit record. You will never get a loan again so you will have to earn, save and buy with real money, not credit. So what if you rent for the rest of your life too.


----------



## dtlyn (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> hmm it seems that it is possible and if a sumons cant be issued it is possible , and with the statue of limitations i wouldnt have to leave for that long , so i will enjoy my time away , and for the other reply im not breaking the law , its a civil matter ,which to be honest the way the banks have behaved in the last ten years I dont feel that bad about doing it , i have payed tax for 12 years here so technicly ive been paying for the goverment to prop up the banks , for them to pursue me and try and imprison me , no thanks .... they can persue me for every penny but they wont get it , due to the fact that ill be gone in 3 weeks



If this isn't a wind up....what you're planning on doing is absolutely disgusting. While I hope you're pursued for every penny, I think Ireland will be a better place for your leaving. Do us a favour and take some like minded people with you - we all know who they are.


----------



## ney001 (16 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> u should be able to get the cash as long as you havnt missed payments on the others try hit up the credit union or some sub prime lenders blue or that , good luck mate hope you get sorted , altho be careful when you cant pay




Above quote left yesterday by owesafortune on this thread
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=110066


This guy is a fool - don't waste anymore time advising him


----------



## DubShelley (16 Apr 2009)

ney001 said:


> Above quote left yesterday by owesafortune on this thread
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=110066
> 
> 
> This guy is a fool - don't waste anymore time advising him


 
Jaysus...this idiot is giving out financial advice now...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Apr 2009)

dubshelley said:


> jaysus...this idiot is giving out financial advice now...


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

DubShelley said:


> Jaysus...this idiot is giving out financial advice now...


 
I love it


----------



## Darando (16 Apr 2009)

Mod: lock this thread. end of.


----------



## Complainer (17 Apr 2009)

I don't condone the OP's approach, but I do think some of the responses have been OTT. I don't see the huge difference between him looking for advice hear and business owners seeking professional advice about liquidating their business, which isn't unusual.

Would those people getting excited on this thread be equally excited about seeing creditors of Chartbusters getting 5c for every €1 they are owed?


----------



## kingspoofer (18 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> hi all , ive decided im going to leave the country for a few years my debts are out of control and ive since lost my job again due to the downturn, I know its not a good idea abd moraly its wrong , im looking for advice on what will happen when the ban ks cant sumons me to court , will they get a judgement anyway , and will some banks take you to court for 2500; 3 grand ... i would apreciate some genuine legal knowledge ..thanks


 

You cant run away from things in life when things get hard.You have a gambling problem get help for that first.And then try and pay off the loan bit by bit its only 35k .think you need to grow a pair of them and stand up and be a man,If you run away the tax payer will get caught for the bill one way or another.You have a problem everyone makes mistakes but if you run hope u get whats coming to u if i was on a jury would have no pity for ya.If your not a child grow up in a few years you could have you life back on track then to be looking over your shoulder al the time.


----------



## Caveat (18 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> I don't condone the OP's approach, but I do think some of the responses have been OTT. I don't see the huge difference between him looking for advice hear and business owners seeking professional advice about liquidating their business, which isn't unusual.



Really?  Well for a start, acting upon professional advice about liquidating a business is generally legal even if you think it is morally dubious in some way.  

Simply fleeing from this debt is probably illegal (don't know the exact circumstances) certainly unwise, and morally wrong almost any way you look at it.


----------



## Complainer (19 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Simply fleeing from this debt is probably illegal (don't know the exact circumstances) certainly unwise, and morally wrong almost any way you look at it.


Perhaps posters should check out their 'probably's before rushing to attack.


----------



## DavyJones (19 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> Perhaps posters should check out their 'probably's before rushing to attack.



I am not a legal eagle, but I thought once you borrow money you enter into a legally binding contract, that you will repay said money.

If you default intentionally on loan at worst you have stolen someones money and at best broken a legally binding contract.


----------



## Bronte (20 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> I don't condone the OP's approach, but I do think some of the responses have been OTT. I don't see the huge difference between him looking for advice hear and business owners seeking professional advice about liquidating their business, which isn't unusual.


  I completely agree with you, and furthermore who are the real villians, we won't see any bankers or regulators lose their pensions/jobs/assets or go to jail for their criminally irresponsibly lending practices.

The OP borrowed money for gambling, he needs help with the gambling problem which he said he is trying to sort out, and needs also to learn financial management.  He is unlikely to be pursued in Oz and once the statute of limitations is up he can return to Ireland, hopefully wiser and more mature.


----------



## smartdock (20 Apr 2009)

any chance of you earning enough abroad to be able to tackle your debts here..maybe come to some agreement on interest before you go??,,if not when you come back in a few years you could owe way way more...I think judgement interest is calculated at around 8 per cent


----------



## smartdock (20 Apr 2009)

ps...ignore what people say about statue of limitations...a debt will be governed by statue of limitation if not proven in court..once judgement has been obtained it is forever..that's why financial institutions go for judgements and just let them sit


----------



## DavyJones (20 Apr 2009)

Bronte said:


> I completely agree with you, and furthermore who are the real villians, we won't see any bankers or regulators lose their pensions/jobs/assets or go to jail for their criminally irresponsibly lending practices.
> 
> The OP borrowed money for gambling, he needs help with the gambling problem which he said he is trying to sort out, and needs also to learn financial management.  He is unlikely to be pursued in Oz and once the statute of limitations is up he can return to Ireland, hopefully wiser and more mature.




Thats such a cop out. Everyone could come up with reasons to default  paying back big loans for whatever reason:

1 My partner is sick, need to pay medical bills.
2 my house is crap need to improve it
3 I need a better car
4 I have made bad financial decisions and need to borrow to wipe out many loans.
5 have drug problem
6 drink problem
7 lost job
8 keep kids in school/clothes/whatever
9etc etc etc

Self responsibility is what is lacking in this case. If OP runs now he will spend his life running from problems that with hard work and commitment are possible to over come.


----------



## csirl (21 Apr 2009)

In these days where everything is available online quickly I've no doubt that the OP will have no chance of getting credit or mortgage in Oz. Bank will seek Irish credit ratings/references.


----------



## Bronte (21 Apr 2009)

csirl said:


> In these days where everything is available online quickly I've no doubt that the OP will have no chance of getting credit or mortgage in Oz. Bank will seek Irish credit ratings/references.


 
So far on AAM nobody has proven that anyone whose done a runner has had to pay for it or had repurcussions such as no credit abroad.  

I believe in personal responsibility but I'm sick of those at the top getting away with everything.  The recent scandals has left me wondering if I'm the stupid one, paying all my debts, saving, building for my kids future, paying taxes, paying more taxes to fund the mistakes of the people in charge..............  OP is probably a young person who has made quite a few mistakes, my point is he's not the only one but he doesn't get to go off into the sunset with the loot.............


----------



## bond-007 (21 Apr 2009)

csirl said:


> In these days where everything is available online quickly I've no doubt that the OP will have no chance of getting credit or mortgage in Oz. Bank will seek Irish credit ratings/references.


Really? How? The DPA will prevent the data being sent outside the EU. 
OZ banks to not have access to Irish records nor do they ask. 
Have you proof?



Bronte said:


> So far on AAM nobody has proven that anyone whose done a runner has had to pay for it or had repurcussions such as no credit abroad.
> 
> I believe in personal responsibility but I'm sick of those at the top getting away with everything.  The recent scandals has left me wondering if I'm the stupid one, paying all my debts, saving, building for my kids future, paying taxes, paying more taxes to fund the mistakes of the people in charge..............  OP is probably a young person who has made quite a few mistakes, my point is he's not the only one but he doesn't get to go off into the sunset with the loot.............


The law in this country is a rogues charter and people successfully dodge debts forever and many do leg it to warmer climates with no comeback.

There are times one would be better doing the same. I am sure that I am not alone in thinking so. This country is a joke.


----------



## Bronte (21 Apr 2009)

bond-007 said:


> The law in this country is a rogues charter and people successfully dodge debts forever and many do leg it to warmer climates with no comeback.
> 
> There are times one would be better doing the same. I am sure that I am not alone in thinking so. This country is a joke.


 
Well I'm glad I've found someone else who thinks the same   I'm still hopping mad especially when I hear the schenagins about the ministers severance payments.  The truth is the only people who will pay anything are the honest people.

Personal responsibility and rules and laws are all very well but it's no good if they don't apply to everybody.


----------



## MelF (21 Apr 2009)

I'm inclined to agree with the last two posters, and feel that the example being set by our government will actually end up forcing ordinary decent working people into skulduggery and a black market, not a good thing for society.


----------



## Bob_tg (21 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> hmm it seems that it is possible and if a sumons cant be issued it is possible , and with the statue of limitations i wouldnt have to leave for that long , so i will enjoy my time away , and for the other reply im not breaking the law , its a civil matter ,which to be honest the way the banks have behaved in the last ten years I dont feel that bad about doing it , i have payed tax for 12 years here so technicly ive been paying for the goverment to prop up the banks , for them to pursue me and try and imprison me , no thanks .... they can persue me for every penny but they wont get it , due to the fact that ill be gone in 3 weeks


 
There are at least 4 spelling mistakes and numerous grammatical errors above; in just one sample paragraph.

Here's a piece of contstructive advice for the OP: when you are on your travels, take an English grammar/spelling course.  By improving your communication skills, you might improve your chances of holding down a job.


----------



## csirl (21 Apr 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csirl* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=853097#post853097
> _In these days where everything is available online quickly I've no doubt that the OP will have no chance of getting credit or mortgage in Oz. Bank will seek Irish credit ratings/references._
> 
> ...


 
Court judgements, Stubbs Gazette etc. etc. are all available online and accessable anywhere in the world. A previous poster mentioned companies seeking judgements so that they have them on file. They also seek them so that there is a public record that the person is uncreditworthy. There are also companies who compile this data into credit reports and supply credit rating based on them. All perfectly legal as it uses published public records.

I would find it hard to believe that a bank in Oz would give e.g. a mortgage to a recently arrived foreigner without seeking some information on their credit rating from their home country.


----------



## Don_08 (21 Apr 2009)

Where's Michael Lyng these days - maybe the OP could hang out with him.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Apr 2009)

Bob_tg said:


> There are at least 4 spelling mistakes and numerous grammatical errors above; in just one sample paragraph.
> 
> Here's a piece of contstructive advice for the OP: when you are on your travels, take an English grammar/spelling course. By improving your communication skills, you might improve your chances of holding down a job.


 
lol i do agree with what you said about the op, but i cant resist to point out *contstructive. *

We'll just call that a typo and not send you off on a course!


----------



## Stephenkelly (21 Apr 2009)

owesafortune said:


> thank you , if i am i will , but to be honest i dont feel as bad as the bankers and hedge fund managers and sub prime lenders that took millions of peoples money and left them homeless and jobless which is where i am at the moment ....


 

Stop being an idieot - grow a set of b-lls and face your responsabilities. There are over 300000 people on the dole who have mortgages and car loans who are dealing with their problems not running away. These are the people who should feel hard done by what the bankers not people like you who gambled their life away.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Apr 2009)

Or i could book myself into that course with the op, as the bf has just walked past and told me that is the right spelling. 

And there i was thinking i was smart pointing out yours lol mmmmmmm how do you delete posts again?? 

So just for the sake of knowing whats the difference between constructive and contstructive.


----------



## Bronte (21 Apr 2009)

csirl said:


> I would find it hard to believe that a bank in Oz would give e.g. a mortgage to a recently arrived foreigner without seeking some information on their credit rating from their home country.


 
Really and there was me thinking that the banking instutions in Ireland were falling over themselves and running down the streets of Dublin to give money to Developers, never mind all the people who got 100% mortgages despite having multiple credit cards, overdrafts and car loans.  Maybe they don't do that in Oz you could be right and they do proper credit checks there.


----------



## Noor77 (21 Apr 2009)

Of course people should have personal responsibility for their own loans. It is ridiculous to try and use the banks and the government as scapegoats for not paying back loans. Why should one person be able to take out €35K and sail off into the sunset? I can't believe there are posters actually agreeing with the OP. 

I have a friend with three small kids and last year she took out a loan of €3k to go on their first family holiday (neither she nor her partner would earn huge sums). She paid the loan back last month and was delighted with herself. Loans are not free money. What planet does the OP live on. The institutions will register Judgments against the OP and those Judgments will stay as a matter of public record for years to come (the statute of limitations has nothing to do with this). The OP will find it impossible to get credit in this country again. 

And that is not a bad thing!


----------



## Dustyman (23 Apr 2009)

Can you all not clearly see that the poster who started this thread is on a wind up.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

How is it clearly seen? Some people do this ya know. The OP wouldnt be the first to skip out on his debts.


----------



## KevinDub (1 May 2009)

Good on you, what should you pay the banks if you can get away with it. 

Alot of nonsense and hysteria from people here. 

Obviously the less hassle option is to pay back the money but if you dont have it and there is a better opportunity then go for it.

F*** the begrudgers in this forum.

The bank does their risk management and reap the benefits. 

At the end of the day its just business.

Anyone putting the pressure on you because of moral guilt is not talking money or sense and should logon to a Green Party debate forum

I'd recommend you get proper legal advise and base your decision on fact, logic and reason. 

And have the crack


----------



## ney001 (1 May 2009)

KevinDub said:


> I'd recommend you get proper legal advise and base your decision on fact, logic and reason.
> 
> And have the crack



Proper legal advice on how to leave the country owing 35K???? What time does the spaceship leave at to get to your planet?  

Point is, he owes the money end of!  there are no ifs ands or buts here, he owes the money because he borrowed it therefore he needs to pay it back.  The guy has a gambling problem why the hell should somebody else foot his bill???


----------



## bond-007 (1 May 2009)

Well look at the situation, it is unlikely the bank will ever see their money. 

Moral outrage won't change that. 

The bank took a risk, they lost. Time to move on.


----------



## KevinDub (1 May 2009)

Planet Reality

The smart ones are all the execs who are now on Golden Handshakes and have also done a runner. At least they have cash.

The Mugs are the honest citizens that pay the bills and justify it to themselves as being 'good honest citizens'

Get real. 

I wouldnt put my kids through that programmed insanity.

One life, its there for the taking


----------



## ney001 (1 May 2009)

KevinDub said:


> I wouldnt put my kids through that programmed insanity.
> 
> One life, its there for the taking



Wow, genius idea, we all run up debts then don't pay blaming the bankers for our mistakes.  Life is there for the taking but personal responsibility has to play a part. Bankers were great until people had to pay back their loans. 

Him fleeing gambling debts means he's not addressing his problem, he like all addicts blames somebody else for their problems.  He's weak, his plan is weak and the excuses behind it are weak.  

I'm out, I have a spaceship to catch!


----------



## bond-007 (1 May 2009)

God helps those that help themselves.


----------



## ney001 (1 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> God helps those that help themselves.



 Enough said!


----------



## KevinDub (1 May 2009)

The reason the lad got into debt is the money was thrown at him, nobody bothered checking until he couldnt pay it back. They didnt care if he paid back the cash from gambling or anything 'immoral' once it was paid back. Now they have the hounds after him.  Bankers were never great. They are legal loan sharks with the law as their henchmen. Screw up and they'll take everything you own and throw you in jail. You will be their slave working all your life to 'pay back' what you owe them.  They take a cut from every deal as 'interest'.  They make that from you and me slaving away paying interest on a mortgage that is equivalent to the price of your house.  Good on the lad for doing a runner, good luck to him in his new life.


----------



## Noor77 (1 May 2009)

KevinDub said:


> I wouldnt put my kids through that programmed insanity.


 
I'm so glad I'm not this person's child!!! 

What a M*ppet!

Maybe it's time to close this thread. The clowns have been sent in


----------



## KevinDub (1 May 2009)

nothing to add but insults? Ireland has been robbed and you justify the thieves with moral high ground and blame the victims. That really makes me laugh. Keep working and paying your 'debts' like a good slave. Will your kids be following the same loser ideology? The world needs mugs like you so the rich can enjoy.


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

KevinDub said:


> The reason the lad got into debt is the money was thrown at him,



No, it was because he has a gambling problem.



> nobody bothered checking until he couldnt pay it back.


Why would they?



> They didnt care if he paid back the cash from gambling or anything 'immoral' once it was paid back.


Probably not but when I buy a TV do you think the retailer thinks "hmmm I hope that money isn't stolen" ?



> Now they have the hounds after him.


Of course, because he has *their* money.



> Bankers were never great. They are legal loan sharks with the law as their henchmen. Screw up and they'll take everything you own and throw you in jail. You will be their slave working all your life to 'pay back' what you owe them.  They take a cut from every deal as 'interest'.  They make that from you and me slaving away paying interest on a mortgage that is equivalent to the price of your house.


Well, difficult to disagree with much of that, but everyone enters a deal or contract knowing what they are letting themselves in for.  If not, the onus is on them to educate and familiarise themselves.

Let's not forget, banks are a business - they are not a convenience or free service  - people seem to forget that.  Yes, thay have a lot to answer for (especially these days) but you don't really expect them not to pursue debts?



> Good on the lad for doing a runner, good luck to him in his new life.


I'm sure it doesn't need pointing out that you are congratulating someone on breaking the law - maybe you don't have a problem with that (especially in in this instance) but would you feel the same if it was your money he had?


----------



## bond-007 (2 May 2009)

I was in the district court one day and there was a few people up for not paying debts. A young lad was there for not paying AIB 7000. They were looking for an instalment order for some crazy amount. The Judge was having none of it and said to the chap, "Well AIB gave you 7000 and they took a risk with you, they lost and they must accept the result of that risk." She then granted an order for €10 a month.


----------



## Caveat (2 May 2009)

Alright, disdain maybe for the bank/greed - but they were just chancing their arm - why not? the lad was certainly chancing *his* arm by trying not to pay?!

To my knowledge, no bank has ever claimed to have the higher moral ground.  It's just business in this case.


----------



## KevinDub (2 May 2009)

well actually its not the banks money, they borrow it from somewhere else and lend it on at a profit. They cant pay their debts so all the tax payers are bailing them out. They have defaulted on loans but of course the exec still get a large payout.
Whats the difference?

They are the 'Financial Experts'. Its got nothing to do with buying TVs or gambling.

Your logic would also defend drug pushers and wife beaters as from what you are saying its the victims fault.

If you give a kid a bag of sweets are you shocked if they are all gone when you get back. Do you then enslave the kid for life to pay back with interest.


You are forgetting the responsibility, potential profit and risk is with the lender.

I wouldnt lend money to someone who gambles. I wouldnt expect to get my money back.

what are you gonna do? give him 20 years? I'd put the bank official in jail as they definitley know better and throwing money at people causes a false economy that crashes as in Ireland.

The bank have to take the responsibility here


----------



## KevinDub (2 May 2009)

Drug dealing is also just business. Do you think thats ok?


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 May 2009)

owesafortune said:


> I know its not a good idea abd moraly its wrong , im looking for advice on what will happen when the ban ks cant sumons me to court


Can posters please restrict themselves to answering the OP's question, rather than debating the moral rights and wrongs of defaulting on a bank loan? Otherwise this thread will be locked.


----------



## Bronte (4 May 2009)

OP you could try asking Mr. P Kelly who seems to be in the same predicament as you in relation to the question of  how to get out of paying back the debt.  He has plenty of money, either a multi millionaire or billionaire, I'm not sure which, but that's just a matter of scale.  He probably had the best legal and financial advice available to anyone in Ireland and you know what, he's in trouble because the banks gave him the money. Same as yourself really.  I don't think he's going to do a runner though.     

Maybe it's only idiots who pay their debts.  I'm beginning to think so.


----------



## lawdable (5 May 2009)

In relation to the advice you have sought:

The obvious thing to do if you're moving abroad is to send home enough to cover the repayments on your loans.

If the full repayments are too much, pay the interest and part of the capital.

Bankruptcy would clear out your debts, but not really worth it for €35k!


----------



## johnrogers (6 May 2009)

everyone is complaining and not answering his question, he really wants to know if he will be punished if he move out of Ireland, which I don't think so.  I think you credits will go down and will reach bad credits.


----------



## Marietta (6 May 2009)

There might be something useful in this post

http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=18668


----------



## RMCF (7 May 2009)

The OP hasn't posted since Page 1 of this thread (now on Page 4) so it looks like not much point in replying to him any more - he's probably in Oz !!!


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

johnrogers said:


> everyone is complaining and not answering his question, he really wants to know if he will be punished if he move out of Ireland, which I don't think so. I think you credits will go down and will reach bad credits.


 
You asked your own question here :

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=112190


----------

